# Rhinopias pic



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Caught a nice pic of my rhinopias waiting to be fed. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful fish. Does he have any tankmates?


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! He shares a 93 gallon cube with a very large starki damsel, marine betta and the largest pyjama cardinal you've ever seen lol.


----------

